# Which currency does the Egyptian like USD EURO GBR.



## dan30 (Jul 2, 2011)

I was told by few Egyptian that USD is king in Egypt then after USD is Euro and GBR)

If you’re travelling from UK to Egypt what is best currency bring?

The thing I like about USD it’s nice and small, but GBR pounds are big notes - and rate today for GBR to USD – 1 GBR = 1.63 USD:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

They generally like Euros first,
Dollars second,
Pounds are OK.... but not pound coins.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I suggest using dollar, the egyptians are most used to them.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I suggest using dollar, the egyptians are most used to them.


I agree, USD first. Having said that, as long as you pay in cash they will welcome you everywhere. You'll be ripped off regardless of what currency you use


----------



## menas (Mar 31, 2011)

Usd


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

dan30 said:


> I was told by few Egyptian that USD is king in Egypt then after USD is Euro and GBR)
> 
> If you’re travelling from UK to Egypt what is best currency bring?
> 
> The thing I like about USD it’s nice and small, but GBR pounds are big notes - and rate today for GBR to USD – 1 GBR = 1.63 USD:


Do you already have USD or will you be changing GBP? I always bring GBP and change at the money changer with no problems. Seems to me you will lose out on exchange rates if you have to convert currency twice.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Everyone loves USD, but you'll get ripped off if you try to pay for everything using it. Most people have no idea what the exchange rate is when bargaining (usually their arithmetic is lacking as well), so best to stick with pounds.


----------

